# Vizsla



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Cassie the Vizsla is looking for a forever home. ATM she is in Ayrshire, at the dog rescue, and they are trying to find a home up north for her as the trip to the Vizzie rescue down south is a long trip for a wee dog. Cassie has had it pretty rough in her 3 years of life, and as testimony to this she has only 3 legs, she would like a brother or sister to play with and keep her company, and loads of fun games to play with her new slaves.
please contact the Ayrshire sspca for futher info.
Unfortunately, as much as we would love to give Cassie a home here with us, we feel that 3 red dogs is enuff to handle at the moment.
hopefully i'll have piccys to follow shortly.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Cassie The Vizzie!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

How can you do this to me????

Unfortunately I've still got my hands full with Vizzy number one at the moment so I wouldn't be able to give them as much individual attention as they deserve.

I really hope Cassie finds a new home soon. The poor girl deserves some really special slaves.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I would love to take Cassie on bless her, but unfortunately bad timing for us, and wouldn't be fair on her, I really hope the perfect home is found for her. She is lovely.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

any more pics of her ? x


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

more pics of cassie































Ain't she just Gorgeous!! I'm still in to minds to take her myself, but its just not fair for her to be with 3 fully fit vizzies. to much of a shock for her i feel.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure Laalie would appreciate the female company. You might have to get a bigger bed though!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i always keep an eye on the sspca website and shes not been on. i would love to rehome her, we're in ayrshire but i'm not sure she'd be suitable for us as we're gettin a puppy in 4weeks time.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ohhh don't be fooled I know quiet a few 3 legged mutts and they cope extreamly well!! I'll forward her details to my uncle, he's got a vizsla bitch and a STUNNING boarhound cross, he's just moved from South Africa back to Wales and has a few acres so he might be interested.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i got in touch with ayrshire sspca and they said they have a red dog but its mastiff x ridgeback. also advised we wait till pup is a year old before considering another dog so thats what we'll do. but we will have a rescue one day


----------



## V4Vizsla (Sep 4, 2009)

:blushing:

Does anyone know if this babe is still available?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

V4Vizsla said:


> :blushing:
> 
> Does anyone know if this babe is still available?


I would PM 3x reddogs for more details


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

As Far as i know she is hun
pm me and i'll look into it futher for you.


----------

